# Car insurance in South Africa



## dianas (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi everyone...

I'm about to buy a small second hand car in Cape Town but I don't know what to do about insurance! Because I'm a foreigner and have never had car insurance in South Africa the only quote they could give me was over R1000!! Unless I could put it in someone's else name but it would have to be a south african relative or close friend which I don't have. So I was wondering what foreigners in my situation do? Do you have any idea? Is there a special insurance company for foreigners or some other way to avoid a very high quote?

All help greatly appreciated please! Thanks in advance 

Diana.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

*insurange*



dianas said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I'm about to buy a small second hand car in Cape Town but I don't know what to do about insurance! Because I'm a foreigner and have never had car insurance in South Africa the only quote they could give me was over R1000!! Unless I could put it in someone's else name but it would have to be a south african relative or close friend which I don't have. So I was wondering what foreigners in my situation do? Do you have any idea? Is there a special insurance company for foreigners or some other way to avoid a very high quote?
> 
> ...


We had also a lot of problem with that. And funny thing is that most of the SA people donot have an insurance on their car.
Wel we have now an insurance with AON, they accepted us as forgeiners.

good luck

Annemiek


----------



## 71305 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Car Insurance*



dianas said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I'm about to buy a small second hand car in Cape Town but I don't know what to do about insurance! Because I'm a foreigner and have never had car insurance in South Africa the only quote they could give me was over R1000!! Unless I could put it in someone's else name but it would have to be a south african relative or close friend which I don't have. So I was wondering what foreigners in my situation do? Do you have any idea? Is there a special insurance company for foreigners or some other way to avoid a very high quote?
> 
> ...


Hello Diana
I am moving to Johannesburg in a couple of months. I believe by now you have got a car insurance. I am a foreigner too and have no driving history, how much should I budget per month for a car insurance?
Thanks
Alberto


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Well donot take AON, they are a very bad compagny. (different advice from me now)
If you have a history form your own country, "how many years you have driven without any damage" then you can get a discount. otherwhise, yes you will pay a lot. Thats the way it is!


----------



## 71305 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Car Insurance*



Thatch22 said:


> Well donot take AON, they are a very bad compagny. (different advice from me now)
> If you have a history form your own country, "how many years you have driven without any damage" then you can get a discount. otherwhise, yes you will pay a lot. Thats the way it is!


Thanks, but how much is "a lot"? 1000 R? 2000R a month??
Thanks
Alberto


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

alb76 said:


> Thanks, but how much is "a lot"? 1000 R? 2000R a month??
> Thanks
> Alberto


depends on the retail value of the car. )retail value R 228.000,= is about R 1000 / R 1200,- insurance per month.

good luck


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

Ya I have never had of that but I will try and find out whether there is a car insurance for foreigners.


----------

